# Last day for bargain dust collector



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Today is the last day of the Harbor Freight 25% off coupon for their on sale 2 hp dust collector. The lower price ($199 on line, $229 in store) is good for a few weeks more. This is an essential shop item at a great price.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Don't forget the printable 25% off coupon to make it $149.99. Today is the last day of that coupon.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

I ordered it. Thanks Tom, for pointing this sale out.


----------

